# Classic can't see internet connection



## Theo99 (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a problem with Classic sometimes not being able to see the internet connection.

First I'll tell you about my setup.

I'm using OS 10.1 on an iBook 350mhz, with Classic as OS 9.2. I'm using a modem, and BTInternet.

BTInternet cuts out every 2 hours, and is generally unstable anyhow. At least its free no matter how long I call, which is rare in the UK.

Now, when classic can see the internet, and my internet connection is cut (say two hour limit expires), once I restore the internet connection, classic can't see the internet connection.

The only solution is to reboot classic. So I do ALOT of rebooting of classic, many times per day.

Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## Theo99 (Apr 19, 2002)

OK, does anyone NOT get this problem??

So that way I can tell if its something with my settings or the OS.


----------



## MacXtreme (Apr 24, 2002)

I have never been able to get Classic to connect to the internet.  Browsers can't find it, nor can other apps running in classic, i.e. Turbotax or Realplayer.  I'm running OSX v.10.1.4 on a 733 G4 Quicksilver, DSL connection.  I'm glad to see its possible.  Can anyone provide info on how to get apps to recognize the internet?


----------



## ApeintheShell (May 1, 2002)

It is your essential ape here to tell you can
get classic to work with an internet connection. 
Reboot into Mac OS 9.x-9.2 and go to the apple menu
next get into your extension manager and look for classic support or classic environment, one of those names. and turn it off. restart your computer and enter in all the net info. it should work just fine after that. i noticed that it display's the 56 k modem at a 28.8 connection. that might be a glitch you'd have to ask apple about. Anyways, opera is the best browser to use so far and even Msn messenger replies quickly. let me know if this helped. bye


----------



## Theo99 (May 1, 2002)

Is that an answer to me or to MacXtreem?


----------



## ApeintheShell (May 2, 2002)

does it matter? 
if you tried what i said above i wouldn't be writing this
bothersome reply. yet i am very patient with people. 
i have never used that internet service provider but it is probably there fault not your system. do they have technical support of some kind?
if this sound's rude it's just a series of question's show to determine an answer. see ya


----------

